# How to troubleshoot a code 00778 for a steering angle sensor (no comm)?



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

*How to troubleshoot a code 00778 for a steering angle sensor (w/auto-scan)?*

Got my new Ross-Tech interface this week and scanned for codes. I have the ESP light staying on (triangle, circle, exclamation point). The scan showed a steering angle sensor (G85) that had no signal communication (00778). Anyone suggest a logic tree to troubleshoot this? I also got the Bentley Repair Manual, maybe it has a method, but I missed it. The fuses are good. Is there ohm checks or something I can do on the sensor behind the steering wheel instead of shotgun maintenance and just swap parts? Thanks for any inputs.:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the complete Auto-Scan.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll have to run it again. I tried to save it and I didn't know till after the fact I could paste into word. I would have thought a "save as" message would have popped up with me choosing where I wanted to save it. I wrote down:

00778 steering angle sensor (G85)
004 - no signal communication

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

If you clicked [Save] then the file should be stored here on your PC (assuming you're using VCDS Release 908.2 and it's installed in the default directory):

C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Logs\


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you clicked [Save] then the file should be stored here on your PC (assuming you're using VCDS Release 908.2 and it's installed in the default directory):
> 
> C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Logs\


Thanks. :thumbup:

Thursday,17,June,2010,15:33:59:43936
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 M
Component and/or Version: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Software Coding: 0019970
Work Shop Code: WSC 24140 444 58899
1 Fault Found:

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWVH69M93M123415 Mileage: 99270km/61683miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDF.lbl
Part No: 022 906 032 CS
Component: 2.8-LEV-Mj03 G 1482 
Coding: 00032
Shop #: WSC 07458 
3VWVH69M93M123415 VWZ7Z0B6206263

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 24140 444 58899

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V64 
Coding: 07234
Shop #: WSC 00000 
3VWVH69M93M123415 VWZ7Z0B6206263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 E
Component: RADIO 3CP 0004 
Coding: 00033
Shop #: WSC 00001 

1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
36-00 - Open Circuit

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Your coding looks reasonable. Please see if Measuring Block, Group 004 has live G85 readings. If it does, do the login and see if Basic Settings will run. 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00778

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1J)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Your coding looks reasonable. Please see if Measuring Block, Group 004 has live G85 readings. If it does, do the login and see if Basic Settings will run.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00778
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1J)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting


Thanks so much. Will check next week.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Your coding looks reasonable. Please see if Measuring Block, Group 004 has live G85 readings. If it does, do the login and see if Basic Settings will run.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00778
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1J)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting


My apologies for being stupid on this.......but how do I see if Measuring Block, Group 004 has live G85 readings? Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

[Select]
[03 - Brake Electronics]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 004
[Go!]
Check field 1, the value has to be between -4.5 and +4.5 ° when the steering wheel is straight. 

Also note, if the sensor displays 0.0 ° turn the wheel left and right to make sure it's actually reading. If it's stuck on zero, you have a problem.

If the readings look good, try to run the Basic Setting for Steering Angle (G85) as described here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1J)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, it's been awhile, but I finally hooked up to the car. I think I did everything right and got a sensor signal of 0. I turned the wheel and got no readings at all. Two things here:

1. About 10 days ago I went over a RR crossing and got some wheel hop on the gas with a quick twitch of the steering wheel. Surprisingly, the light went off. I pushed the ESP switch and it came on. Hit the ESP switch again and it went off. That lasted for a couple miles until I got home. The next day, the light was on again.

2. I think the steering wheel may be off a smidge maybe a couple degrees? Not sure, but it doesn't seem perfect.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess I'll start with ensuring the mechanicals are straight in the steering before I get to the electronics.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Don't worry about the mechanicals (for now) if the car still drives straight.
If you got 0* and no change when you turned the wheel it sounds very much like a clock-spring or wiring to it. 
Did you at least try and run the G85/ steering angle calibration? It could be as simple as that-- clear the other error codes also, and it never hurts to recode the can gateway after you clear the errors it had (just go to coding and recode to same- 00006?).
Then clear errors in ABS and engine modules if one pops up- THEN check/ calibrate G85. Seems a little redundant but from my experience the DTCs in the other modules create problems and prevent progress.
After that I'll pull the steering wheel and physically look at the clockspring/ connectors- look for the little clear window on the upper right- it should have a yellow mark in it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

zeroboy said:


> Don't worry about the mechanicals (for now) if the car still drives straight.
> If you got 0* and no change when you turned the wheel it sounds very much like a clock-spring or wiring to it.
> Did you at least try and run the G85/ steering angle calibration? It could be as simple as that-- clear the other error codes also, and it never hurts to recode the can gateway after you clear the errors it had (just go to coding and recode to same- 00006?).
> Then clear errors in ABS and engine modules if one pops up- THEN check/ calibrate G85. Seems a little redundant but from my experience the DTCs in the other modules create problems and prevent progress.
> ...



Thanks,

I'm new to this VAGCOM stuff (Sciroccos are much simpler!) and am leery about going in and making changes. I'm assuming clearing codes is okay and if there is an issue, they'll just return with no harm? "Recode the can gateway"?.....:screwy:
TMI!


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Just select the CAN gateway from the modules then -- > Coding then ---> Do It! 
The number in the field will probably be 00006, whatever it is you don't need to change it, you're just telling the CAN to look at whats installed and initialize communication with it.
It's helpful anytime you make any changes- it's like a 'refresh' of what the ECU is monitoring.
Clearing codes is fine, but generally try and keep track (by copy-ing is easiest) of what's currently in error, so you know what's persistent and what's intermittent or new.


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

I didn't read through the whole post but it appears you have a clock spring problem. If you removed the steering wheel at all you probably broke it. Check to see if you're getting an angle on it. If not you can reset it. Go to ross-tech and search that code there is a quick diy on re calibrating it.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

I tried going to module 19 CAN gateway and didn't get any communication. Doesn't CAN start with 04 models (based on the interface I needed for my 03 is KII-USB)? 

Also went to basic settings and got as far as typing Group 060 and "do it" and it wouldn't allow me to turn on basic settings.....there was an error and the screen did not mention anything about "Activate Basic Settings". 

Now that I finally got my radio code from the dealer and can disconnect the battery, I'm going to pull the steering wheel off and look for something obvious.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The Gateway is integral with the instrument cluster on the Mk4 platform, but it should communicate. It is shown in the original scan above. Try scanning the Gateway with the engine running to rule out low voltage, just don't code the GW while running. 

Just to clarify, this car has an internal CAN network that the various modules use to communicate to each other on. The scan tool (VCDS or dealer) communicates to the Mk4 via the old school "K" line, not CAN as the Mk5 and newer do. 

-- 

Please try these steps: 
[Select] 
[03 - Brake Electronics] 
[Coding-II - 11] 
Enter 40168, to enable the basic setting. 
[Do it!] 
[Basic Settings - 04] 
Group 060 
[Go!] 
Activate the Basic Setting. 
[ON/OFF/Next] 
After a successful basic setting, field 2 should say "OK". 
[Done, Go Back] 
To make sure the basic setting was successful, check the sensor again. 
[Measuring Blocks - 08] 
Group 004 
[Go!] 
Check field 1, the value has to be between -4.5 and +4.5 °. 
[Done, Go Back] 
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06] 

If that doesn't work you might have a problem, such as a faulty sensor or wiring, that is preventing the calibration.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> --
> 
> Please try these steps:
> [Select]
> ...


 I clicked on the [ON/OFF/NEXT] That is where I got an error. Because of the intermittent time it worked as stated previously, I think I'll check the steering column components. Thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally took the steering wheel off and took off the angle sensor to look for anything obvious. Couldn't find anything and put it back together and the light was gone. Hit the ESP switch a few times and the light went off/on as required. The yellow flag was shown in the upper right window.........I don't know. We'll see if it comes back.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

Replied to add to watch,good info here.:thumbup:


----------



## k4m3n (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello friends,

I have tha same problem with VW Touareg 2004. I have the same faults 
00778 steering angle sensor (G85)
004 - no signal communication

I changed angle sensor with new and tried to calibrate new sensor but without succes. Please help me  This is my log 

Tuesday,28,January,2014,09:48:11:32269
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910

Dealer/Shop Name: autogrozdanov

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ4D052105 License Plate: РВ5160РР
Mileage: 155980km-96921mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L (7L - VW Touareg (2003 > 11/2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ4D052105 Mileage: 155980km/96921miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 070 906 016 AA HW: 028 101 148 1
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMЄ5358 
Coding: 0010575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4FA77A99DDA321665D9-513C

2 Faults Found:
16563 - Sensor for Fuel Composition / Quality (G446) 
P0179 - 000 - Signal too High
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 410.8 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.63 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Temperature: 13.5°C
Bin. Bits: 00010010

18253 - Please check DTC Memory of Steering Electronics (J527) 
P1845 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 651 /min
Torque: 181.7 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 13.68 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00001100

Readiness: 0 0 X X X 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 AH
Component: AL 600 6Q 0398 
Coding: 0004136
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 74EDD57514C522BE80B-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108 
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 01790 264 66831
VCID: 3A713B4D762194CE9A7-513C

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 D HW: 5WK 485 08
Component: 1N Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406418 Serial number: VWZ3Z0C3142267
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 01790 264 06958
VCID: 2855F105988D165EFC3-513C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716 
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 356B28715F3F7BB6775-513C

1 Fault Found:
00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 75.0°C
RPM: 576 /min
Absolute Pres.: 5.0 bar
Load: 51.0 %
Temperature: 9.0°C
Temperature: 10.0°C
Load: 0.0 %
Temperature: 99.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703 
Coding: 0111868
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 458B58B10FDFEB36E75-515A

3 Faults Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -
02196 - Fuse for Control Module for Power Supply to Vehicle Battery (S287) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 070 906 016 AA HW: 028 101 148 1
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSЄ5358 
Coding: 0010575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4FA77A99DDA321665D9-513C

1 Fault Found:
18048 - Internal Control Module 
P1640 - 000 - EEPROM Error - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 410.8 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0B Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0951 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 254BF831EF9F0B36C75-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksдulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 408549A510FDCE1ED43-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 880 N
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921 
Coding: 0000111
Shop #: WSC 01790 264 94006
VCID: 428143AD1EF1DC0EC27-513C

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 815 071 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0234 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 31631C61AB5757962BD-513C

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E55965E0DD9E9EE43-513C

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7F070A592D8371E6ED9-513C

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 03402 389 81589
VCID: E6C93F3DD219402E8EF-515A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 7Lx-907-553-34.clb
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 00130 470 95695
VCID: 36692F7D423970AE7EF-513C

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 959 257 
Component: Steuergerдt 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FEF9775DAA89F8EE66F-513C

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01897 - Steering Column Vertical Adjustment Sensor (G357) 
006 - Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 
VCID: 55AB88F1AC7F5BB6975-513C
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01790 264 66831
VCID: E7D73239D5135926B59-5120

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 1G HSG 0201 
Coding: 0000065
Shop #: WSC 01790 264 06958
VCID: 3E79375D6A09B8EEA6F-4B18

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L6 951 171 
Component: A Innenraumsensor 0019

8 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E35C61EBD79796EBD-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 
VCID: 55AB88F1AC7F5BB6975-513C
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V1.clb
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 37772279453389A6659-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 E
Component: 0D Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 38752145482D86DE6C3-513C

1 Fault Found:
00434 - Left Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G332) 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 035 729 
Component: CIB PAH HW 200 SW 0242 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F3EF566991CBA586191-513C

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: DTCs cleared


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting the auto-scan.....

Authenticated please commence.

How about fixing the other faults first....?


----------



## k4m3n (Dec 4, 2013)

I think that problem haven't link with other faults or I wrong. Which other faults particular you mean?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

If that is the case....... why come here asking?

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## k4m3n (Dec 4, 2013)

I think that my problem is steering module. I will replace him and will check


----------



## k4m3n (Dec 4, 2013)

k4m3n said:


> I think that my problem is steering module. I will replace him and will check


I changed and steering module with new (second hand) but again my faults can't clear and angle sensor adaptation not succes. Now I think the problem is ABS module. How you thinks? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## victor247 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry to revive the thread but im having the same issues. please see the error codes im getting below. Is it possible that all these codes are caused by one issue? Do the wires run on the same wire loom or share the same ground wires? I checked the measurements and all im getting is "0" and it doesn't change if i turn the wheel. I also tried to do the CAN recoding and didn't have success. I cant reset my tire pressure sensor light. I have a red steering wheel light. A traction control light, an air bag light. Thanks for the help guys. 

Monday,28,September,2015,21:58:43:25789
VCDS Version: Release 15.7.0 (x64) Running on Windows 8.1 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121
Software Coding: 114B600C492B0000880D06E8921E0041B70800
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB2381FA81DDE603-802E
4 Faults Found:

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 33021 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2039.14.18
Time: 00:07:31

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16387
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 166
Count: 41984
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 6144

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 33021 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2039.14.18
Time: 00:07:31

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16387
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 16390
Count: 41984
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 6144

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 33021 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2039.14.18
Time: 00:07:31

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16387
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 8213
Count: 41984
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 6144

00667 - Ambient Temperature Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 33021 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2039.14.18
Time: 00:07:31

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16387
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 8259
Count: 41984
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 6144


----------



## Raw Dub (Dec 24, 2014)

*Installed a new steering angle sensor and reset it but light comes bacl pn*

*Symptom*: (1) ESR light is on (the arrow around the exclamation point symbol), (2) My steering wheel feels very loose as in the feeling where your traction control lets the driver know they don't have traction on the road when they are hydroplaning. 

*Codes*:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 270B053396F376AF3BB-5160

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 926 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V55 
Coding: 15230
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3431E27F57250D378E9-5160
3VWSE69M54M137891 VWZ7Z0D9668160

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 70B92E6F63BD7117AA1-5160

2 Faults Found:
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 372BD5734653E62FABB-4B1E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

2 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
37-00 - Faulty
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
37-00 - Faulty

End----(Elapsed Time: 05:32, VBatt start/end: 14.3V/11.8V. VIgn 11.8V)-----

*Actions Taken*: I bought and installed a new clockspring/ steering angle sensor and reset it using: 

Basic Setting
Sensor for Steering Angle (G85)
Prerequisites:
Start the vehicle.
Turn the steering wheel one turn to the right and one turn to the left.
Drive in a short distance straight line on a level surface at a speed not higher than 20 km/h.
If the steering wheel is straight during the test drive then stop the vehicle with the wheels pointed straight.
Ensure that the steering wheel is not moved again.
Keep the engine running and do not switch off the ignition.
System voltage at least 12.0 V.

[Select]
[03 - Brake Electronics]
[Coding-II - 11]
Enter 40168, to enable the basic setting.
[Do it!]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 060
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
After a successful basic setting, field 2 should say "OK".
[Done, Go Back]
To make sure the basic setting was succesful, check the sensor again.
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 004
[Go!]
Check field 1, the value has to be between -4.5 and +4.5 °.
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06

*Problem*: The loose feeling in the steering remains and the ESR comes back on after a few seconds of driving. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? Could my 00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent be causing this problem?


----------

